# windows update and update.inf



## anonangyari (Jul 5, 2007)

I went to windows update to download the latest updates, but I keep getting the error message "Setup could not verify the integrity of the file Update.inf. Make sure the Crytographic service is running on this computer." The Cryptographic service is running as I checked numerous times. I also followed all the steps to fixing this problem on the microsoft support page (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/822798 ) but there is still no luck. Next, I ran a search for the update.inf file and I don't think I have the file. Is there anyway to fix this problem? If it's because of the missing Update.inf file, is there anyway to recover it? Any help is appreciated. Thank You.

-Justin


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi and welcome,
If you have your windows xp disk click start, run, type cmd, type sfc /scannow. If it needs your disk it will tell you to insert it.


----------



## anonangyari (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks Kinbard. I did exactly that, ran the "sfc /scannow" command just like you said. It didn't need the disk, but after the scan finished, nothing happened afterwards. Any Suggestions?


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

When you did the search did you tell it to check hidden files and folders? Also, do you have any third party themes installed, like window blinds?


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Update.inf should be in c:\windows\softwaredistribution\download
In there you will probably see more than one folder with a bunch of letters and numbers with names. It will be in one of those, usually the first. Are you running service pack 2 on you xp installation, or 1?


----------



## anonangyari (Jul 5, 2007)

Yup, I checked the "hidden files and folders" box. But it still did not find the update.inf file. And I just checked the theme of the computer, and no, no third party themes are installed. Sorry for the trouble Kinbard.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

No trouble at all. Right click you my computer icon. Up at the top where it says Microsoft Windows XP does it say service pack 1 or 2? From what I have seen researching this it is a big problem in service pack 1.


----------



## anonangyari (Jul 5, 2007)

Service pack 2


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Ok, first set a system restore point. Click start, all programs, accessories, system tools, system restore. Follow the directions it gives you.

Once that is finished click start, run, type cmd. Type the following, one line at a time, hitting enter between each:
net stop cryptsvc
ren %systemroot%\system32\catroot2 oldcatroot2
net start cryptsvc

See if that helps any.


----------



## anonangyari (Jul 5, 2007)

I did all that before I posted this thread, just like it said on the windows support website. I even manually renamed the catroot2 folder to oldcatroot2. But there was still no luck =[


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Try reapplying Service Pack 2.

you can download the full install HERE. Just download it, then run it.

Sometimes reapplying the latest SP manually does the job.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

anonangyari said:


> I did all that before I posted this thread, just like it said on the windows support website. I even manually renamed the catroot2 folder to oldcatroot2. But there was still no luck =[


Sorry, I didn't read all the link to Microsoft, so I didn't see it in there:smile: (It bored me)
Give Chevys advice a go. I thought about that, but wasn't sure if the problem would extend to that as well.


----------



## anonangyari (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh man an hour download and it still didn't work =[
Well since the service pack just got re-installed, I'm going to retry everything on the microsoft support webpage again. I'll post back if nothing changes. Thanks Kinbard and Chevy


----------



## mackey1 (Jan 30, 2009)

kinbard said:


> Update.inf should be in c:\windows\softwaredistribution\download
> In there you will probably see more than one folder with a bunch of letters and numbers with names. It will be in one of those, usually the first. Are you running service pack 2 on you xp installation, or 1?


I have been having the same problem. I just checked for update.inf. I have only updateBR.inf. I am running WinSP Pro SP2. If I reinstall SP2 won't the result be 2 files? One Update.inf and one updateBR.inf. Should I renameupdateBR.inf? Then re-install? mackey1


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

This is a pretty old thread. Start your own, and we will go from there. You can PM me with the link.


----------

